# Lathe Gloat----Yippeeeeeee



## Gary Max (May 13, 2005)

Just arrived ----Powermatice 4224---3hp---24 inch swing.
For those big pens or large bowls. Bought this from the good folks over at Amazon.com.Hope to get it set up over the weekend.


----------



## Fearless (May 13, 2005)

Sweeeeetttttt!!!!!!!
Congrats Gary.
Outta be able to spin some pretty big pens with that baby.[][][8D][8D]
Scott


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 13, 2005)

I definately have lathe envy on this one.


----------



## Fleabit (May 13, 2005)

Aw man[V]  Nice toy[]


----------



## DCBluesman (May 13, 2005)

Arrr...arrr...arrrr...powerrrrrrrrr!  Great new toy! []


----------



## PenWorks (May 13, 2005)

[] [] [] MY HERO [] [] [] Enjoy....

Can't wait to see your first 75 lb PEN []


----------



## melogic (May 13, 2005)

Way to go Gary! I can't see the pictures that good through the drool.  Now we need to see some of the product that comes from this new toy. [][][^]


----------



## Gary Max (May 13, 2005)

Mark I will send you a email and show you the site that I will be posting at. It's going to be a couple of weeks till I have the time. Right now I am covered up building Furniture.


----------



## JimGo (May 13, 2005)

3HP?  Is that all?  Pah...it's nothing compared to my TurnCrafter Pro!

yes, that's pure jealousy talking.  Nice lathe!


----------



## swm6500 (May 13, 2005)

Gary, that is a lot of lathe for us midi and mini lathe users. I would not know what to do with something like that. Congratulations on getting it, you obviously make a whole lot more than pens.


----------



## Fred in NC (May 13, 2005)

WOW !!!!  Congratulations !!


----------



## Daniel (May 14, 2005)

Congrats, that is a big investment glad you where able to make it. hope it pays off in the work you are able to do on it. I'm working toward a oneway 1640 myself.


----------



## Mudder (May 14, 2005)

Very Nice machine.

I hope it gives you many years of great service.


----------



## jvsank (May 14, 2005)

Congrats on the new lathe


----------



## btboone (May 14, 2005)

New tools are good.  Especially the ones that you can't lift by yourself. []  Looks like a nice one.


----------



## Gary Max (May 14, 2005)

Oh the guy in the picture is the truck driver---I am twice his size with gray hair--old--lazy--retired.
Geee it rained today--could not mow the yard.
Guess I will just get my lathe together--moved across the shop.
At 950 lbs that was a job by itself. Hook the wiring up--already had the circuit ran. Clean the cosmolean off.
Talked the wife into helping install the stupid feet that had to be treaded from the bottom. You would be surprized how easy it was to pick the lathe up with a 3 ton floor jack.
All in all four hours for everything--except the new lighting.


----------



## opfoto (May 14, 2005)

Wow really nice. Congratulations on the new Lathe.

Could've left it on the truck, and started the 1st annual IAP forum members only "borrow my lathe" program. Where do we sign up??   []


----------



## Scottydont (May 14, 2005)

Congrats! My local WMH refurb seller had one of those with a 60" bed extention on display for $3000 bucks a few months back. What a monster. If I could just convince da' wife. []


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (May 15, 2005)

> If I could just convince da' wife.



Just do it!
And make sure that the apartment you move to has room for it!


----------



## Gary Max (May 15, 2005)

Scott---That would be one heck of a buy, The bed extension is something like $1,700.00.When I get this paid off---I may buy the outboard bowl extension--maybe. What was my big lathe --a Delta 46-715 would swing 14 inchs which was almost big enough. 
So this has a 24 inch swing---I am thinking this will be all I ever need.I wanted the extra weight and the speed control is unreal. You can start a bowl at 150 rpms if you are out of balance.
Daniel---I looked real hard at the 1640-- real sharp machine.
This cost me less and is a lot bigger lathe. The Powermatic weighs in at 950 lbs.


----------



## alamocdc (May 15, 2005)

KEWL!!!![]


----------



## 53Jim (May 15, 2005)

It must be nice to have a wife that will help set up your toys.   My wife says "It's your toy, You set it up."[]   I do have an 18 year old son, but if it don't have whells and an engine, he ain't interested.

Congrats, and have fun.


----------



## Gary Max (May 15, 2005)

Jim it is great to have a wife like mine. She also does all my finish work on furniture. Heck she even builds my pens for me.
Oh before anyone ask---her sister are already married.[]


----------



## jdavis (May 16, 2005)

Very nice lathe. They make good machines. Will turn nice size bowls and vases. Congrats on the pirchase. You will be happy with it. Happy turning.


----------



## Darley (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />
> Oh before anyone ask---her sister are already married.[]



That allright Max I'm not jealous [][8D], Nice leathe BTW hope you will have fun on it, 3HP..........beautifull.

Serge


----------



## MDWine (May 20, 2005)

AWESOME!!


----------

